# Big Boy 4014 and the 150th anniversary of the Golden Spike



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Any Railfans out there going to the activities around the 150th anniversary of the Golden Spike? Would love to hear stories and have you share pics, especially of 4014. For those that don't know the "Big Boy" was the arguably the largest steam locomotive ever built. There were 25 of them built for Union Pacific. They've been out of service for close to 60 years, but 1 of the 25 has been restored. They've been working on it for about 5 years and it should be on the rails in the next 2 weeks. It was suspected it should be out making trial runs, but has yet to be seen under its own power. They are likely running a bit behind and cutting it very close, but it is supposed to make its way to Ogden in May for the anniversary activities of the Golden Spike.

The short synopsis is here. and stats here . 8 of them survived and one was chosen to be revived and rebuilt, it was 4014 which had been on static display in CA. 4018 is on static display in Frisco, TX at the http://www.museumoftheamericanrailroad.org. They are incredible beasts, huge in size, they articulate and have 16 driving wheels.

I'm hoping for more excursions over the coming years and hope it will make its way to TX or I'll make a trip to Cheyenne over the next few years as they line up other excursions.

To say the least, if any of you see it, would love to see pics you'd share of the event and especially Big Boy 4014. A couple of pics of 4018 in Dallas several years back when they moved it from Dallas Fair Park to Frisco, TX. For perspective, the driving wheels are almost 6 ft tall


----------

